
Best usb-c dock for the new macbook pro? - jblake
My google searches for docks are coming up blank. Features I&#x27;m looking for:<p>- brick style. i.e., usb-c cable separates the laptop and dock. More like an adapter&#x2F;hub I guess. Prefer something square&#x2F;rectangular, not round, with all the ports on the front, except for the usb-c charger that would go to the wall.<p>- Respectable build quality. Maintains the apple aesthetic<p>- USB 2 (4+)<p>- HDMI (1-2)<p>- Micro SD (1)<p>- SD (1)<p>- Ethernet (1)<p>- USB-C (2+, one to wall, one to laptop)<p>- provides power to MBP<p>That&#x27;s all I can think of. Are there any options available now or will be soon?
======
jonkiddy
I found one with most of the features you listed.
[http://www.belkin.com/us/p/P-F4U095/](http://www.belkin.com/us/p/P-F4U095/)

~~~
jblake
Decent, but too many misses. I found one thats a bit closer to what I'm
looking for:
[https://www.owcdigital.com/products/thunderbolt/thunderbolt-...](https://www.owcdigital.com/products/thunderbolt/thunderbolt-3-dock-
overview) but it doesn't ship until Feb.

